# Little girls can fish too!!!



## JohnD (Sep 11, 2007)

I baby sit my two grand daughters every tuesday. Last tuesday they caught 40 big bluegills, the previous tuesday they caught 43. Good eating. Hehehe


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

All I can say is WOW! Then girls are good!

I don't always fish for Bass, but when I do, I prefer big'uns. Fish hard my friends....


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

"Hehehe" Try to control your enthusiasm man. I think girls are better at fishing by nature. --Tim


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Cute little babies. Nice catch!


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

My daughter caught more bass than I did the other day. She is going into her senior year of high school. We started fishing together when she was little, like 3 or 4.
One of her dreams is to fish professionally...who knows.
Keep 'em fishing, watch them grow and it will be something you will always have together. WAY important in today's world.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Now all you need to do is teach them how to clean fish and you will be set!


----------



## JohnD (Sep 11, 2007)

The girls try to help clean fish. I just throw them in a scaling bucket and all that's left is heading and gutting. They try to help. Both girls bait their own hooks and take most of the fish off.


----------

